# Fibro chat sites



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Got any good ones, this one is rather dull. Where is everybody? ------------------


----------



## Guest (May 13, 1999)

Here are some of my favorites:www.vitaminshoppe.comwww.fms-help.com/fibro.htmwww.insidetheweb.com/mbs.cgi/mb306245Pain Relief message Board Center on AOLalt.med.fibromyalgia


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Thanks for the tips LSynatschk. I will surely check them out.------------------


----------

